# Lady's Paws



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi!
I mentioned this in my earlier grooming post.....but I'll mention it, as I need a solution.

My poor Lady when at the groomers, her 3 paws were cut....it seems like they got too close with the clippers and nicked her paws. 

They did NOT mention this to us, even tho she for sure must have been bleeding at the groomers....I understand mistakes happen, but let me know about it!! and 3 out of her 4 paws....really.

Anyway. So sunday is when we noticed that she had come in from playing with her friend Harley, and her paws were bleeding, there was a small trail from the door, and onto the couches.
We cleaned her up, and it stoped.

Then I have been soaking her paws, as I was afraid of it being on her paws and an infection.

Now she was playing this morning with her other friend Jack, and when she came inside her back two paws were bleeding again.

Poor girl, I had to wash her up, and put her in her crate till they stopped, as she went running upstairs on my cream carpets, onto my cream couches....and all over the floor.


I don't know what to do to make these wounds heal up.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Keep them dry get some wood powder and once you have cleaned them and dried them use the wood powder to help dray out her paws. 


are the grazed or cut. 


but defonetly keep them dry let them scab over.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Lady! They must be a bit sore. Hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep keep them dry, if its wet cover her paws when you go out, a sock and a plastic bag maybe. Just keep an eye on them to make sure they are looking ok x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good advice already above ...keep it dry ... oh Lady you lovely little poo ... I feel so sorry for you .. gentle love coming your way xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can see one of the pads has a small chunk out....it's not deep, but a chunk none the less....and the others it's inbetween her pads, and looks like they have skinned them.....poor thing, I guess because she has hairy feet they didn't realize?
I don't know...

What is wood powder??


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you contact the groomer, that's a disgrace, 

Wouldn't be sending lady back there again,

Sorry I have no healing advice to give 😒


Jeanie x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry was on my phone that was ment to be wound powder, you can use thornit as well i think. you should be able to pick it up at the pet shop or even the chemist. its just a antibactirial powder used to dry out a wound to help in heal.

this is noe as an example in the uk http://www.petsathome.com/shop/johnsons-veterinary-wound-powder-33871


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have just sent the groomer an e-mail. I know accidents happen....but 3 feet out of the 4.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Kendal! I will go and pick some up tonight


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some groomers use scissors on the paws in stead of clippers. but i think if they had cut her they would have known about it, the paws bleed so easily, so i very much doubt they didnt know about it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I sent a message to the groomer just asking why we were not notified.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya your dead right, 

Hope they admit it was a mistake. 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the groomer got back to me...the owner, not the person who groomed her, they are saying it is not anything they did, and that they think she could have a fungus causing the bleeding........they want to see her.......there are chunks out of her pads, not deep or huge.....but about the circumference of a regular pencil lead.....and on 3 paws!!!! come on a fungus!!!! I dont think so


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> Would they show up in a photo. ?


I will check!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That was one of the three paws.....second pic is better












they are still red....and not strongly scabbed over, hard to photograph tho


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd demand that the groom is free. I'd also look very closely at this groomers record, if they are not great in your eyes, I'd look for another. Sometimes a nick is unavoidable, I do it too sometimes. But THREE? 

For the healing, stop letting her run around outside off lead is your best bet. Leashed walks, no outdoor freedom. They should heal soon at least!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Poor Lady. It makes me sad to think about her bleeding every time she plays and mad that the groomer didn't tell you! Then she denies blames and says it's a fungus??? Um wouldn't they have noticed a fungus when they groomed her and told you about it then?

I have no advice for you since you a far more of a doggy expert than me, but i really hope they heal quickly.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I would take her to ur vet and ask them if it's a fungus then go to the groomers. The thing is dogs are wriggly, well my wee Maggie is anyway! That's why I send her to a groomer. I fully accept that nicks and geazes can happen and in some cases are almost enevitable, however what I would not accept is a groomer not telling me when it does happen. Maggies first groom age had two fairly big grazes which I didn't notice until we got home, so this time I used a different groomer and she didn't get a single nick. Let us know how it goes with the groomer. Emma x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Amanda, 
Any update on the groomer???
How's lady doing? 

Poor thing, 

I would land the groomer with the vet bill&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The vet and groomer are in the same building, and when I spoke to the groomer....I said look I understand mistakes happen, I once nicked lady too while trimming some tummy hair, but 3 is extreme. and it is all in places close to where the hair was cut. 
My husband is taking her back to show the groomer today....he strongly believes it was the groomer. So it will be interesting to see what they say....I know it isn't a fungus, she doesn't have a rash on her paws at all!
really had they just said sorry, there is a note here that said she was nicked, we forgot to tell you. I probably wouldn't be so mad.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO My husband just texted me from the groomers,
Thy are saying that one of the spots is a sore, and not a cut. and they are taking no blame for the paws at all....yet they want to give us our next groom for free.
isn't that strange???
They are putting a liquid bandaid on her paws to help it heal aparently.....I don't know if that is good or not.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry.....they did fess up to one being a nick....she said it does look like a nick from the scissors. but said she didn't think she did it.
The owner of the shop said it looked like a nick, I am sure the girl who did it, just must be afraid of upsetting her boss, and doesn't want to say she did it, but it had to of been her.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow like you say, everyone makes mistakes, just fess up and apologise. A free groom doesn't really cut it as after their lack of concern and acceptance of responsibilty, I would be looking elsewhere


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Uff da.  (<we really need a inbetween smiley)

Well at least the next groom is free. They seem a little self inflated, but, if they groom nice and she likes them, I'd let it slide. If it's the first time at least.

I've forgotten to tell a owner once too. So I can'd condemn then for that lol. But not saying 'sorry'? Or 'I have no clue how it happened, but I'll be more careful next time' ect is just dumb.

How much do they charge for a full trim over there?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we paid 55 for a full trim.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

We charge 30 lol.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You should look into getting your own clippers, wouldn't be too much money and it's very... interesting to learn.  But fun.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have our own clippers, tho the last time we tried....we did a horrible job!!! I probably should take a class....as it would be better to do it ourselves.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

It can be hard at first lol. A class could be a good idea.  If you could find one at least. I've never seen one actually.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

me neither.....maybe I should watch a few videos on youtube, see how it goes.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I've looked it up before, the vids aren't all that good sadly. Better then nothing though!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You should do one....you and Kendal....you guys could do the two different ways to groom a cockapoo!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Julia, Jukee Doodles did post videos of her grooming Buzz last year - should be on the grooming forum


----------

